# natsemi: unable to access network (w/SOLUTION)

## mizery de aria

Using the Gentoo LiveCD I was able to get network access and Internet access just fine.  I've been having troubles configuring my laptop to gain access when booting from the fresh install.

Some background information:

I created 2 cds and installed stage 3 nearly exactly as documented on the site, installing from cd.  At chapter 7 ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook.xml?part=1&chap=7 ) I selected gs-sources.  I also selected to use genkernel.  I also installed pcmcia-cs so I could use my wireless network card, but haven't fooled around with that.  I haven't had the card plugged in at all yet either.  I'm using GRUB.

Here's some info I've obtained from using the LiveCD in which I was successful in accessing the Internet:

ifconfig eth0

	Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:29:F0:B4

	inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask: 255.255.255.0

	inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe29:f0b4/64 Scope:Link

	UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU::1500  Metric:1

	RX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

	TX packets:9 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

	collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

	RX bytes:1240 (1.2 Kb)  TX bytes:1700 (1.6 Kb)

	Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000

/etc/conf.d/net

	iface_eth0="dhcp"

	iface_eth1="dhcp"

/etc/resolv.conf

	nameserver 65.43.19.26

	nameserver 206.141.192.60

	search 67.39.47.254

dmesg | grep eth0

	eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xdf48e000, 00:c0:9f:29:f0:b4, IRQ 11.

	eth0: link up.

	eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability

	eth0: no IPv6 routers present

lsmod

	natsemi		15168	1

route

	192.168.1.0	*		255.255.255.0	U	0	0	0	eth0

	default		192.168.1.1	0.0.0.0		UG	0	0	0	etho

	loopback	cdimage		255.0.0.0	UG	0	0	0	lo

Here's some info I've obtained from using the the hard drive installation in which I was unsuccessful in accessing the network:

ifconfig eth0

	Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:9F:29:F0:B4

	inet6 addr: fe80::2c0:9fff:fe29:f0b4/64 Scope:Link

	UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU::1500  Metric:1

	RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

	TX packets:0 errors:8 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:8

	collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

	RX bytes:0 (0.0 Kb)  TX bytes:00 (0.0 Kb)

	Interrupt:11 Base address:0x1000

/etc/conf.d/net

	iface_eth0="dhcp"

/etc/resolv.conf

	nameserver 65.43.19.26

	nameserver 206.141.192.60

	search 67.39.47.254

dmesg | grep eth0

	eth0: NatSemi DP8381[56] at 0xde891000, 00:c0:9f:29:f0:b4, IRQ 11.

	eth0: autonegotiation did not complete in 4000 usec.

	eth0: link up.

	eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

	eth0: no IPv6 routers present"

	eth0: remaining active for wake-on-lan.

lsmod

	natsemi		15168	1

route

	loopback	localhost	255.0.0.0	UG	0	0	0	lo

Any ideas?  What other information should I provide to assist in determining what the problem is?Last edited by mizery de aria on Tue Dec 09, 2003 5:13 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## irf2003

try this, edit /etc/rc.conf

search for "PROTOCOLS"

```

PROTOCOLS="1 2"

```

if you want ipv6 support

```

PROTOCOLS="1 2 10"

```

also you need to create a symbolic link for your other nic

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

do let me know if the above solves your problem

HTH

----------

## mizery de aria

/etc/rc.conf: PROTOCOLS="1 2" is what I had.

I executed "ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.eth1" and then I executed "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart" with no luck.  I tried rebooting and no luck.  Upon rebooting ifconfig doesn't even show an eth0 connection.  I have to execute "ifconfig eth0 up" for it to appear, and even then, it's not configured correctly.

Upon turning my computer on, after the bios loads, the network connection (according to the router's lights) seems to be active, but then somewhere while linux loads the lights turn off, losing the connection.  I can't seem to pinpoint what exactly is causing it, nor if it's possible to run the startup commands line by line.

----------

## mizery de aria

Similar discussions for reference:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112179

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=112097

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111198

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111267

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111480

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=111068

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=110056 (particularly for my case)

----------

## Caster

I have the exact same problem as you mizery de aria

I even have the same natsemi nic built into my laptop (hp pavilion ze2114s)

I've tryed manual kernel configs and using the gaming ang gentoo kernels but still the same problem

hope the problem can be fixed because i really like gentoo    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## btsdev

I'm enduring the same pain with a netgear natsemi.  On the livecd everything was automatically done but now i can't get eth0 properly configured.  Someone i chatted with suggested that maybe there's a bug in the driver or kernel for this card.  In the past someone else tried to help me solve this problem and had me recompile the kernel with tulip drivers; it didn't work.  I'd appreciate any help that anyone could impart on mizery and myself.

thanks

----------

## mizery de aria

In addition to the threads above, I've found a similar threads in which the user had the same exact model laptop I had and has a SOLUTION

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=80604

I successfully configured my laptop to gain access to the network and the Internet, but still, upon booting Gnome I get a dialog stating "Could not look up internet address for laptop.  This will prevent GNOME from operating correctly.  It may be possible to correct the problem by adding laptop to the file /etc/hosts."  What do I add as the entry to /etc/hosts?

tangent3 in #gentoo on freenode suggested: look under section 20 of http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-x86-install.xml

I added an entry:

192.168.1.102         laptop

192.168.1.102 being the DHCP-assigned IP for the laptop, and "laptop" being the name of the computer.  I rebooted and the error didn't appear anymore.

----------

## btsdev

Thank you!   :Cool: 

----------

## TwoSlick

I had the same problem with my natsemi network interface on my HP laptop.  Worked with the LiveCD, then not with a hard drive boot.  After recompiling the natsemi into the kernel, it worked.  For some reason, loading as a module wouldn't work.  It would show up with lsmod, but not with ifconfig.  If I rmmod the natsemi, then insmod it, it would show up using ifconfig, but still not work.  Then, using mii-tool -R eth0 would make it start working.... weird.  Anyway, just compiling it into the kernel worked for me.

- Tim

----------

